# Schlosser Renovation in Ca



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Short mow
Aerate 
Rakes cores to low spots
Tenacity
Starter fertilizer 
Ss1002 shade Fescue seed down
Top dress 1/4 peat moss
Watering twice a day
Starting to see a little germination at day 8

Lessons learned
Should have waited on fertizer to keep existing lawn lower for seeds to germinate
Should have bagged grass to help seeds get down to soil


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Day 12 
Finally warming up and getting some growth in the shaded areas


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Day 18
First mow


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Day 21 
Before second mow


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@dennisschlosser Nice work and welcome to the TLF! It looks to be coming along nicely. If you don't mind me asking what part of California are you from?


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Second mow (First real mow that cut some of the new grass) pretty happy for spring over seed.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Bay Area. About an hour south of Sacramento.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

dennisschlosser said:


> Bay Area. About an hour south of Sacramento.


Nice! I'm a couple hours north of Sac. Good luck with your reno it's looking good.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Day 25


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Pretty happy with how overseeding filled in but starting to see some small broad leaf weeds breaking through and weed grasses. Maybe time for some post emergents. Have speedzone, Drive and poa constrictor. Hmmmmm


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Spring Fescue overseed filling in nice and it being 7 weeks after we did the overseed this Friday with at least 3-4 mows over the newly germinated grass do you guys apply a spring preemergent? Starting to see a few broadleaf weeks and expecting Poa and crab grass soon and trying to decide to deal with it pre or post emergent? Was thinking at a half rate (3-4 month rate prodiamine) because we want to fall overseed again to fill in the last of the lawn? Thoughts?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd personally skip the pre this season, especially if you're in the valley. I'd focus on getting this new turf through the summer with plenty of water as the roots are still developing. There are some potential root pruning properties with pre emergents, while minimal, I wouldn't chance it.

As the season moves forward you can tackle the crabgrass with Drive and the broadleaf weeds with the Speedzone you have on hand. If there are some areas where there are grassy weeds that can't be controlled I would spray them with glyphosate before your planned fall seeding.

Overall your spring seeding is looking great and good luck moving forward!


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks Wiley
Seems like a good plan. I go back and forth. But with the a half of bag of seed left I think spot post emergent is the best bet with a fall overseed. I can also spot spray with some Poa Contrictor I haveif the Annua comes back. It nuked the Poa Annual last fall after the second app. Hence the need to overseeding this spring. Then start with pre emergent in the spring of 2023.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Well I really like the way the new grass from the over seed came up this year. Unfortunately it makes my existing fescue sod from over 10 years ago look like crap. So I got the crazy look as I sprayed round up over all of it while my family looked at me like I was crazy. Random fescue and other grasses that selective herbicides didn't faze. So I kept watering often and shallow and sprayed again. Then I brought in some good top soil and did some leveling and kept watering often and shallow. One past spray with round up and then waited a couple days and put seed down and top dressed with Peet Moss. I pregerminated the fescue seed from in water for 5 days. Draining every 12 hours. Never done that but we will see. Drained and mixed with Milorginite and it spread nice. I will post some pics soon. Very interested to see if pre germination works good with fescue? Saw most examples with other types of grass. Anyone else so this with fescue?


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

dennisschlosser said:


> Very interested to see if pre germination works good with fescue? Saw most examples with other types of grass. Anyone else so this with fescue?


I did a 4-day pre-germination on my SuperTurf II Fescue/KBG seed blend. Changing water every 12 hours. Had germination in 4 days. Label was 7-10 days for fescue germination. Next year when i do the whole front yard, I'll go one or two more days longer.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

At day seven its already an inch tall. I tried to get some pictures but too dark. Would for sure pregerminate the seed again. I have a couple pounds left to fill in any empty spots. I might start peregrinating it now.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

These are pictures from day 7. Coming in a lot faster than the overseeding did in the spring. Not sure if its more to do with the pregerminating the seed or the warmer soil in the fall but really happy so far.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Day 11 thinking mow on day 15? Before we leave for 10 days?


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Love the color of this seed. So glad I nuked it and started over. People think it’s fake lawn.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Ss1002 shade Fescue


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Starting to get some small broad leaf weeds peaking through but really small from some of the leveling soil I did I think. I have mowed the initial germinated seed 3 times but I did some fill in seeding in bare spots that came in a few weeks ago that the mower will hit for the first time this week. Should I blanket spray at a half rate after two more mows and if so with tenacity or speedzone? Its what I have on hand. Sound like reading online that the tenacity not only is good at seed down but less harsh on a renovation sooner than the speedzone would be. Also I had a bad POA problem and wonder if I should put POA constrictor down too (also have some) or wait to see if I get any back?


----------



## thoffenkamp (4 mo ago)

If cool season, you could go tenacity at half rate, which will be gentle but I bet even that will affect the baby turf (in weaker, shadier, and younger grass areas). So close to cold and slow growth weather, I suggest caution and speedzone is something I would spot spray as a test before going full blanket.

I used some post emergent (sulfentrazone) because my tenacity at renovation from seed did butkus on spurge and some small broadleafers. I pulled many many many spurge babies, which came up easily. Kept at it all thru first 60 days. But was still seeing same two or three offenders though less of them. So I decided to apply. like 10/10/22.

After a week...evenly distributed 50% browning down to the soil. Ouch. Sunnier areas recovered satisfactorily after three weeks, but the shadier spots are gonna be thin until spring when the sun's angles improve again for full sun coverage for me. * I would caution against it*, and plan to remove by hand as much as you can. With my 2 handfuls a day plan, I probably didn't need to spray, I was so focused on eradicating the spurge that I lost sight of the progress I had made pulling weeds. I am happy with how the postEM worked, but if I knew the damage would have been that extensive, I would have passed.

Bottom line is all kinds of herbicides say for "use on established lawns and turf only" and I now fully agree with them. Baby grass cannot handle what adult grass can.


----------



## dennisschlosser (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I think I will just keep mowing low and spoon feeding trying to get the lawn to thicken up and just jeep an eye on the weeds. Right now they are almost to small to pull so I have some time and the lawn look great compared to the mixed type of grasses I had before I nuked it. I don't want to stunt the growth before the winter. Still no Poa. Keep my fingers crossed.


----------

